# General > Book & Author Requests >  Virginia Woolf

## BookPage

Hey, 

I noticed that there are several of Virginia Woolf's works on the site, however there doesn't appear to be her essay/novella/whatever you'd like to call it, A Room of One's Own. Wondering if this is available or if it is still under copyright.

Rebecca

----------


## mono

I found the e-text at http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks02/0200791.txt, but the site warns, again:



> Project Gutenberg of Australia eBooks are created from printed editions which are in the public domain in Australia, unless a copyright notice is included. We do NOT keep any eBooks in compliance with a particular paper edition.
> 
> Copyright laws are changing all over the world. Be sure to check the copyright laws for your country before downloading or redistributing this or any other Project Gutenberg file.

----------


## Jay

Not really, if you read the 'warning' they have slightly different copyright rules in Australia.

----------


## mono

> Not really, if you read the 'warning' they have slightly different copyright rules in Australia.


Indeed, I have no knowledge of copyright laws other than in my own country, and of the website's warning in Australia, so I warn anyone in advance to use caution.

----------


## Admin

Australia does have more liberal laws... I sometimes I wish I lived (and published this site from) there. 

Woolf is an author who straddles the line here in the US. Earlier works are public domain, later ones are not.

----------

